# Why no Z4 M's here?



## Luminor (May 24, 2007)

Sorry if this has been brought up before, but I'm new to the forum. Why all M cars except the Z varieties here? Its no problem to go over to the Z forum, just curious why...

Thanks.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

B/c that is the way the Z cars guys want it.


----------



## Luminor (May 24, 2007)

That seems strange...but Okay.


----------



## Dammmittt (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah...that's definately crazy. On BMWUSA my car is under M models not Z4 models. Actually it's like that on every BMW page.


----------



## diesomber (Jun 17, 2006)

Lets see... I have the original M Coupe. That's what it is called, not Z3M. seems like an M to me...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Go argue with the Z guys.

Thread closed.


----------

